# HELP...Sick Doeling...SNOT IS GONE THIS MORNING! WOOHOO



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 16, 2012)

Let me say first...when one of my animals presents even SLIGHTLY off...I PANIC AND WORRY...I treat them all like my babies, even poultry destined for freezer camp....so I may just be panicking...if so...tell me to breath...Here's the statistics:

3month old Bottle baby doeling
Has had every scheduled round of cocci meds (di-methox) as prevention that she needs which is 3 rounds now, the last on March 3 - 7
CAME HOME LAST WEEK JUST FINE on Friday night,
DEVELOPED A MINOR COUGH THE LAST # DAYS I TOOK TO BE ALLERGIES AS MY HUSBAND HAS THE SAME COUGH and she had NO other signs...I've had a few with allergies before that passed as soon as the pollen went away...I wasn't worried until today...

Fajita is:  eating fine, acting fine, has a temp of 102.4, weighs 32 lbs, still gets 2 20 oz bottles daily, noble goat medicated feed and hay and water like all the other babies...she is with the other babies...should I remove her?  OVERALL SHE IS NORMAL I GUESS  BUT....

*THIS MORNING SHE HAD A CRUSTY NOSE!
*
Would you start pen g?  I'm kinda in a panic...is that one labeled durapen from TSC because that is what I have in the fridge....or another one?  OH...what gauge needle for that one...I can't think...JUST finished feeding and milking...got up late to boot...

She's only been here a week, but I've known her since the day after she was born, she came from a close friend, I KNOW she was well cared for...I'm having a moment of panic....


See...no crusty nose until today...today it's brownish crusty boogers I picked off of there...When MY babies get sick I have a heartattack....I'm calling the vet at 2 once she gets back from lunch, as I REALLY overslept today sadly and missed it before they left for lunch....oh man...breathing...breathing...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 16, 2012)

If she is coughing on a regular basis I would consider giving her the Penn G.

 However what you have isn't just Penn G,  you have the long acting Penicillin that has the active ingredients of penicillin G benzathine and penicillin G procaine. When people refer to Penn G, they are referring to the penicillin that only has The Penicillin G procaine in it not the benzathine.  I have only ever used the plan Procaine G, type.  Can't help you with whether or not you should use this. I only get the Procaine G. 

I would use an 18 gauge needle and get the shortest one you can find. Although I think you can get away with a 20 Gauge needle. 


I am assuming what you have has a 30 day withdrawal on it. Regular Penn G only has a 7 or 10 day withdrawal. I can't remember off the top of my head. 




I would give her 1 1/2 cc procaine G, twice a day, for atleast 5 days and then follow it up with probiotics. 

Nuflor is a very good Rx antibiotic for respitory infections. 

I don't think you need to panic, she could possibly fight it off herself, but I would keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2012)

It could be allergies causing the crustings...she had a little snotty going on and then ate hay which sticks to the snot and dries and....oila....crusty brown nose.

Me, I barely notice such things.  Seriously.  I make a mental note, and may make a point to check on that goat next feeding time, but I don't even take temps at the 'crusty nose' point.

If her temp is normal, the most I'd do would be put a lil vicks salve or Vet RX on her shnoz and see if that helps.

Don't panic until they get a fever, go off feed, or scour.   That's my MO, any way.

*deeep cleansing breaths*


----------



## elevan (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't panic, it's most likely nothing.

IF you feel that you absolutely must do something then get some VetRx ointment  and administer 2 drops in each nostril 2x daily for 7 days.  (You should be able to find it at TSC too..might be the chicken version but it's the same).

Keep watching for fever.  If a fever spikes then I would personally use either Oxytetracycline or Tylan over the Penicillin for a respiratory issue.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay...B R E A T H I N G.....

No..Fajita Bonita is actually NOT meat...just saying though...even sick broiler chicks make me sad....you know?

Okay...so BREATHING....I DO have LA200 on the shelf, brand new one actually....and I think I have the VetRx ointment chicken version no less...must have...we had some raspy turkeys last week with all the rain...

Yup...had a moment of  when I saw the snot...gave me a heart attack it did...

She's such a sweetie petitie!  She held perfectly still while I took her temp...now she's scratching her hiney...I'm gonna go throw hay to the kids...

Would a round of LA200 be such a bad thing...I REALLY hate to stick her for no reason...but would that be a bad thing, since she does have the raspy cough too?  I'm not doing it yet....just a little paranoid.  Goats just go down SO FAST when they get sick sometimes!If I'd a known they were going to be so stressful I would have had people kids instead I think...those don't scare me like these goats do usually!


----------



## elevan (Mar 16, 2012)

Giving antibiotics when they aren't needed can cause drug resistant bacteria.

I would wait on the LA200 unless she develops a fever...stops eating...or another symptom crops up that warrants it.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 16, 2012)

okay...I'll wait....no fever as of now....I just need other people to say it so I'm not worrying   I'll keep ya'll posted....it is easier to tell others to breath than it is for me to breath....you know that right?

Lord knows she's on a covered porch and not even TOUCHING the dirt...she's probably more spoiled already than she needs to be...and running back and forth with the other goats out there as I type no less...

Goats...they make me worry some days...plus I'm watching Pom CLOSELY as she is due to kid any moment and lost a little of her plug last night....back and forth all day poking at the goats...I'm a nut...


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just relax 

...says the crazy, over protective, sheep lady....LOLOL....nice to know that I'm not the only one...drenched sheep at 11 pm last night panicking that they had bloat from being out on the green grass too long...read online that they can die from bloat within 12 hours and I panicked...those bulges might have just been from being full?  

Too bad we live so far apart...would put on a pot of coffee (in our cases, decaff might be best...LOL) and compare crazy goat/sheep scare stories.

Hope all is well very soon!!!!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 16, 2012)

No can do on the relaxation...she's spiked a small fever...103.7...of course she waits until AFTER the vet has closed.....why not....


So...SHE STILL DRINKS MILK (I KNOW I baby these things...she had a bottle at 12pm today and is due another one around 10  tonight...I have her cut down to 2 bottles...though, for me thats a start)...This means I CANNOT give LA200 correct?

So stick with penicillin...and I DO have both durapen AND pen G in the fridge...

SOOOO....Stick with pen G?

Dose would be 1 1/2cc, use the 18gauge needles...right?  STICK WITH IT FOR 5 DAYS?  

Currently she is acting fine and actually driving me nuts with her nose on the door wanting me to go out and feed....it's gonna be a LONG weekend...

ETA:  I missed a couple numbers when I typed it in earlier...had to fix that...

Also, should I STOP milk?  Stop pelleted feed and stick with hay until she has had a chance for the antiobiotics to work and probiotics to kick in and help her rumen get back to normal....or just keep her day normal and move ahead?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 16, 2012)

103.7 isn't really a fever.  I don't worry until they go over 104.  Keep an eye on her, check temp regularly.  I wouldn't give LA 200 unless she seems "off" or her temp goes higher.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 16, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 103.7 isn't really a fever.  I don't worry until they go over 104.  Keep an eye on her, check temp regularly.  I wouldn't give LA 200 unless she seems "off" or her temp goes higher.


It's very VERY hard to wait...especially since she has been 102's all day...I waited with Lucy thinking it was my head...and she ended up wormy and a walking skeleton....I have her inside, with just hay on lock down...I'll get everyone else fed (the horses HATE me at the moment, and I'm pretty sure the pigs feel the same...) then we'll see...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 16, 2012)

If I decide to treat one with antibiotics, I just leave everything else as is, same diet, ect... and just treat them.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 16, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> If I decide to treat one with antibiotics, I just leave everything else as is, same diet, ect... and just treat them.


okay...all I can think of is the GIANT list of do's and don'ts you get with a script at walgreens these days....you know "no sunlight, don't drive, don't take with milk...yadda yadda..." side effects worse than the disease type stuff...

It's been an hour...she had 3cc of childrens robitussin...is eating my couch...and her temp is 103.1...no pen g yet...may hold off...it's not like I'm gonna sleep tonight anyways...I just don't wanta breath when i should be acting ya know?  

I know...7 goats on bottles out there and you would think she's the only one I have...but she IS one of a kind special to me....they all are ya know?

Okay...I'm waiting and watching still...keep ya'll posted!


----------



## Mills1950 (Mar 16, 2012)

Eggs I'm hoping Fajita is doing better-----keep us posted!!!  I think you worry too much like myself so be prepared for some sleepless nights.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 16, 2012)

Mills1950 said:
			
		

> Eggs I'm hoping Fajita is doing better-----keep us posted!!!  I think you worry too much like myself so be prepared for some sleepless nights.


Thank you for the well wishes   We appreciate all the good thoughts sent out way and help from everyone on here!


And worry, oh yes, that's what I do...I worry enough for ten people.  She's still ACTING fine...however her temp hit 104.2...She has now had 1.5cc pen G and is back out with the other goats A) because she's already been with them a week...and 2 came from the same place...if they're gonna get it, they probably already have it and B) because she was stressed and driving me nuts alone...she was NOT born to be a lonely goat...

I'm gonna head back out in an hour and take EVERYONE's temp...to have a baseline on all the babies and to be sure no one else is catching it...

Sleepless nights are okay THIS week...daylight savings has me ALL kinds of BACKWARDS!  I was up til 4am last night...CLEANING THE BIG GOATS SHED/PEN AREA!  Because I couldn't sleep...was on a roll...and was watching Pomegranate...so tonight I feel a MAJOR housecleaning coming on...spring...it always wears me out!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2012)

You do know that stress will raise a temperature, right?

If someone took me away from my friends, and was chasing me around sticking things in my bum, my temp would go up.

I'm just sayin'.... 
(hoping a smile helps you feel better)

It's been my experience that a sick goat will act sick - stop eating, stand alone / hunched up, etc.  At that point I take their temp.

I don't ever give antibiotics unless they have a fever and go off feed or have been cut / hurt during kidding, etc.

I am not saying she's not ill or you shouldn't be treating her....do what you feel you need to.

What I'm saying is that myself, I wouldn't be - so long as she's not acting sick.  
And *if* I did, I wouldn't bother w/ Pen G.  Don't get me wrong, it has it's uses....but I only use Pen G for wounds and kidding issues.

The few true upper resp. infections we've had, I treated w/ Nuflor.

Hoping she, and your stress level, are better tomorrow.


----------



## elevan (Mar 16, 2012)

103.7 in goats is like 99.5 in humans...your doctor wouldn't advise treating it.

Since she hit 104.2 and you started penicillin make sure that you continue the full course whether or not she needs it, now you need to finish it to prevent drug resistant bacteria.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 17, 2012)

A smile does help  And bonbean...decaf wouldn't work-I think I need something VERY stout at this point ya know, one of those days all around...but if you fedex me some advil for this migraine I'm starting to rock you'd save me a trip into town 

You know, while she was acting "fine" - she wasn't herself...normal Fajita is a SCREAMER...no goats around, she SCREAMS - stuck in baby jail, she SCREAMS....she wasn't doing that tonight...THAT worried me that she WASN'T worried about being alone...but otherwise she was chewing hay and up and moving...just FAR less vocal even when she got the shot...that's not her you know? It made me worry a little....

I know...I'm not working with the best stuff, but at least I FEEL LIKE I HAVE BEGUN TO TRY....I couldn't live with myself if I woke up and she was worse and I HAD NOT tried...something IS better than nothing when it's your conscience you answer to...especially after Lu Goose getting the worms and skinny like Skeletor because I figured she had her worming when we moved her and it was in my head...but if I wake up and Fajita IS worse I can jaunt to the vet and deal with it from there at least knowing I was putting the efforts in...I can handle doing the wrong thing meaning well, but I can't handle doing nothing even if I mean well after watching Lucy get so skinny...gut said worry, reason said just wait, I waited and was sorry for it....I dunno...maybe I have lost it...

She is now out with the others and has been - currently she is trying to kill Charyzma I think, Charyzma doesn't care and is giving her heck back, so maybe Fajita is feeling better a tad? BUT...ALL the other goats have a temp of 101.8 - 103.1....her's is 103.9 still - not bad, but at the high end...pen g is gonna have to be it until the morning...and if she's not a little better sounding or still running a tad warm I'll try to make it to my vet before she closes. THANK THE LORD FOR THE HALF DAY ON SATURDAY SHE IS OPEN! IF no change, I'll stick with the pen g, if only for my benefit....I can't sleep without at least knowing I TRIED SOMETHING...I'm just wired all wrong to relax....you should meet my mother if you think I'm bad!

OH!  And it's probably the expectorant in the Robitussin...but she sounds like she is actually coughing stuff UP AND OUT now...and she's staring at me again in the window....yup...I've lost it I bet....basket case extraordinaire shall be carved on my headstone one day... 

You know you are no longer "cool" when you are outside at midnight on a FRIDAY NIGHT with a bottle of rubbing alcohol, a thermometer, some lube, and nothing but your goats hiney's and rectal temperatures to keep you busy...take a temp...clean the thermometer...make a note....repeat...yup...I MUST be getting older...

And why am I rambling so?  Because A) I can watch the babies from the computer and keep an eye on Fajita and B) Everyone I know to call is asleep...even my husband is sleeping on the couch right now, bless him, he was TRYING to stay up with me...but he's been up since 4am when i was going to bed...don't be surprised if I come back and ramble more I suppose...


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 17, 2012)

You ramble all you need.  

and just so you know, I still think you are cool, even if you spend your Friday nights taking rectal temps.  

You do know to aspirate back on the syringe and check for a blood flash when giving Pen-G, right? and inject it slowly.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 17, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You ramble all you need.
> 
> and just so you know, I still think you are cool, even if you spend your Friday nights taking rectal temps.
> 
> You do know to aspirate back on the syringe and check for a blood flash when giving Pen-G, right? and inject it slowly.


YUP  I actually am pretty comfortable DOING the injections...HATE doing 'em cause I know it hurts the poor things...but I'm comfortable with the process itself. And I DO thankfully still have the epi on hand too and it was at the ready as usual tonight (i even keep it at hand when I do routine vaccines, because I am a freak like that)....when we moved I lost a LOT of stuff I have slowly been replacing...a lot made it...but some stuff is missing...and of course you NEVER notice until you need it! I even had a cute little inventory list all laminated on the fridge at the old place and that is MIA too! - without my list I have been lost!

All my antibiotic type stuff went MIA, but the Bose, vitamin b, cmpk...that stuff all made it...I SERIOUSLY think I left it behind and I STEADILY kick myself in the pants over it - it was just SO very hot and we were trying to move a dozen goats, a dog, a cat, 3 horses and all our myriad of junk that weekend and process a 400lb hog because I was NOT moving her unless she was in an ice chest...i just KNEW she wouldn't have made that trip in good health if we had tried, I don't know how I didn't pull a National Lampoons at some point, but I didn't and all the CRITTERS arrived safely - just a lot of things related to them didn't.  I had it all packed and at the ready to come WITH the critters in case we needed it it would be here...and clearly THAT plan was an epic fail!  

To put a number on it, between meds, wormers, supplements, and TOOLS because even my freaking BANDER was missing, I'd say a good $500 worth of "on hand just in case" items are gone - not all goat related, some for the horses and dogs and such...just not here at the new place...either I left a box open and down low and that evil dog we had, "Fred" who has gone to a new home in the suburbs chicken free (poultry eater Fred was) I think he MAY have took off with it out into the woods and one day I'll come across the stash like I found all my shoes he ate...or I left it...and it kills me I can't find it...

I've been slowly ordering or picking up what I need as I get there...I just can't believe I didn't think to get more REAL antibiotics sooner...but NO ONE ever gets sick like that...I've been SO SO focused on having what I need for kidding, springtime vaccines for the horses, getting the new LGD his rabies shot, never even thought about stopping by the vet for antibiotics at all...

Yup...rambling again....guess I should go milk Lu Goose before she pops huh?  I'm glad you get it redtailgal!  The sad part is I was going to move the "big babies" into the "big girls" pen today!  I now have a 3 month old and 2 that are 2 months old that could perfectly hold their own on the "tiny babies only" porch...indefinitely until Fajita is cleared for take off with the grown goats...I just can't move her with a runny nose, and I wanted to "batch them in" so they weren't alone out there with no friends...oh well...that's life...


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yup...I'm feeling for you and sending all the good vibes I can to you!  As for the decaff, I don't have the stuff in my house, but would go get you migraine meds if I could...I drink the high test coffee...double strength, especially during one of the times you are having...then when all is well...a rather large glass of wine or a few beers...or a nice shot of apricot brandy....you aren't at that point yet with feeling relieved, but really hope you are in the clear soon!!!

Roll Farms...too funny...and I also would have my temp raised if someone was chasing me around trying to put a themometer up my butt!!!!  

I'm somewhat attached to this little one...Fajhita Bonita...my name is Bonita but all call me Bonnie.  My German mother gave every one of us children Spanish names for some reason.  

Okay....now I'm rambling....LOLOL!

You ramble away and slow down if you can...and I happen to think you are totally cool))  I'd be doing the same thing as you for sure.  Friday night is date night here, and as I mentioned before...Hubby and I spent date night drenching sheep for possible bloat at 11 am...how's that for cool and then doing hourly checks to make sure they were okay?  

Really wish we lived closer to each other...I would totally be there with you!!!! Hang in there and don't wear yourself out and remember to drink and eat through this all...don't let yourself get worn down!!!!



Bonnie***


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 17, 2012)

well...snots GONE   Temp is 102.1....probably just nothing but I'm sticking with treatment and my husband is on his way to get yet MORE missing stuff for our shelves from the vet (and a rabies shot for the LGD puppy...because he can deal with that behemoth in the car all the way to the vets office)!  WOOHOO!

Ding dong the snot is gone 

It may JUST be time to go back to work when the high-lite of your day is at 9am and it is the absence of snot....it may be time to get out of the house more...now to get the massive herd of turkeys out of the yard and into the freezer...

Thanks for listening ya'll...keeping you posted...just in case it comes back....but today the snot is gone and not a cough in several hours time, though she has had another round of meds this morning already...

Now if only Pomegranate would kid and life can normal for ONE MORE MONTH until it's Penelope's turn...we'd be okay then


----------

